# Erstmal tief durchatmen...



## Fie (31. März 2010)

...ich wurde heute fristlos gekündigt (Probezeit 12 Monate). Und das, weil ich mich hab von einer Kollegin hab povozieren lassen und mich durch abfälliges Behandlen nur zur Wehr setzte.
Ich war zwar auf der Suche nach einem anderen Job, aber so...
Daraufhin war ich erstmal 2 std biken.

Innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen brauch ich einen Job, sonst besteht mir Hartz IV vor.

Wollt ich nur mal eben loswerden!

Micha


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

das ist ja mehr als ärgerlich und ich hoffe sehr, das du bald ne neuen guten Job in deiner Region findest...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (31. März 2010)

Ich glaube, ich habe es noch gar nicht richtig realisiert...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. März 2010)

...hm das kommt dann noch...leider!


----------



## trhaflhow (31. März 2010)

ist zwar voll mist
aber in der pobezeit (sonst auch- aber da besonsers)  ist das eigene verhalten sehr wohl zu überlegen.
äh 12 mönate probezeit ??? ist das üblich
viel erfolg bei der jobsuche


----------



## scylla (31. März 2010)

Viel Glück bei der Job-Suche. Ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## Fie (31. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ist zwar voll mist
> aber in der pobezeit (sonst auch- aber da besonsers)  ist das eigene verhalten sehr wohl zu überlegen.
> äh 12 mönate probezeit ??? ist das üblich
> viel erfolg bei der jobsuche




Mein Kollege hat auch 12 Monate Probezeit.
Wenn man gemobbt wird, braucht es da noch ein Verhalten, wenn man sich einfach nur wehrt?
Wer weiß, wozu es gut war...

Lachen und darüber nachdenken, kann ich momentan nicht...

Den Anderen, ich danke euch!


----------



## mangolassi (31. März 2010)

Ich bin zwar keine Juristin, aber soviel weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung: ab zum Arbeitsgericht, aber pronto: du hast 3 Wochen Frist. Die sind meistens auf der Seite der ArbeitnehmerInnen, 12 Monate Probezeit gehen defintiv nicht (maximal 6) und ob die Kündigung gerechtfertigt ist, finde ich auch fraglich, oder hast du ihr ein paar gelangt? Die Prozesskosten beim Arbeitsgericht muss der Arbeitnehmer nicht tragen, du kannst also nicht verlieren.
Ich hoffe du hast dann ein bissel Zeit zum biken und kommst da gut raus, leider sind auch Recht haben und den ausstehenden Lohn oder die zugesprochene Abfindung kriegen zwei verschiedene Sachen.


----------



## swe68 (31. März 2010)

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute.... was die Probezeit betrifft, hat meine Vorrednerin wohl Recht.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. März 2010)

Oje...  

Eine Kündigung ist während der Probezeit ohne Angabe von Gründen möglich. Aber eine Probezeit von 12 Monaten gibt es nicht. Vermutlich ist ein befristeter Vertrag geschlossen worden - der wiederum aber den Kündigungsvorschriften des Arbeitsrechts unterliegt. Ein Besuch beim Arbeitsgericht zwecks Beratung und ggf. Kündigungsschutzklage macht Sinn. Aber in der Tat ruckzuck!  

Viel Erfolg und Kopf hoch!


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2010)

Kann mich den Vorrednerinnen nur anschließen.

Ab zum Arbeitsgericht und alles Gute für die Suche nach was neuem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (1. April 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Die Prozesskosten beim Arbeitsgericht muss der Arbeitnehmer nicht tragen, du kannst also nicht verlieren.
> .



Da sie auch keine Juristin ist, wird sie sicherlich nen Anwalt benötigen - zumindest spätestens wenn der Gütetermin scheitert (was i.d.R. der Fall ist). Die Kosten des Anwalts können sehr hoch sein, daher gibt es sowas wie ne Rechtschutzversicherung oder Prozesskostenhilfe.
Also bitte nicht solche Pauschalaussagen hier machen - kann echt in die Hose gehen.

@ Fie:
wie lange warst du denn dort beschäftigt?
Falls du bei Verdi, DGB o. ä. Mitglied bist, dann lass dich dort doch mal beraten.


Gruß
Cosy


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. April 2010)

Naja, beim Arbeitsgericht ist das mit dem Anwalt nicht so kritisch, als wenn es einen Zivilrechtsprozess zu bestreiten gibt. Das Arbeitsrecht ist halt - abgesehen von der reinen Gesetzeslage - doch irgendwo schon fast Richterrecht (wenngleich nicht so krass wie in UK) und es gibt zahlreiche Präzedenzfälle zu allen möglichen Fragestellungen. Es gilt also, den konkreten Fall prüfen zu lassen, deshalb meinte ich auch, Fie solle zur kostenlosen Beratung beim Arbeitsgericht gehen. Dass es die gibt, vergessen die meisten...


----------



## Fie (1. April 2010)

Ich habe eine Rechtschutzversicherung unter anderem mit Arbeitsrecht, das wäre das kleinste Problem. Ich warte erstmal die Kündigung ab, was da drin steht und dann sehe ich weiter. 2 Wochen bekomme ich ja noch bezahlt, weil Vertraglich so festgelegt. Seit Mitte November 2009 war ich da beschäftigt und es fing alles so gut an. 

Nun denn, ich sage mir grad den ganzen Tag: wer weiß schon, warum das so gekommen ist, wozu es gut war.

Danke sehr!


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. April 2010)

"Fristlos" geht selten durch, vermutlich wurde hilfsweise fristgerecht gekündigt. Egal, sobald Dir die Kündigung zugegangen ist, geh zum Anwalt und lass ihn Kündigungsschutzklage erheben. Allein schon, weil das Arbeitsamt die fordert...


----------



## muellerschubert (2. April 2010)

krass. geht definitiv nicht mit einer probezeit von pauschal 12 monaten. ich bin zwar rechtsanwalt, aber kein arbeitsrechtler. wenn du versichert bist, auch wenn nicht, lohnt sich der weg zum anwalt definitiv. zwar wird auf wiedereinstellung geklagt, was aber praktisch bedeutungslos ist. meist wird sich dann auf eine abfindung geeinigt. die sollte es aber ermöglichen die zeit bis zu einem neuen job zu überbrücken.

schau mal hier www.123recht.net

da arbeite ich, da findest du bestimmt eine erste rechtliche orientierung zu deinem problem und auch ggf. einen passenden anwalt. je nachdem wo du her kommst kann ich dir auch einen kollegen empfehlen.

sei es drum, in deinem fall, insbesondere wenn du da so und so nicht bleiben möchtest, solltest du rechtliche schritte unternehmen. ich glaube zu verschenken hat keiner etwas.


----------



## Fie (2. April 2010)

Wow, danke sehr!

Ich bin bei der besten Anwältin, die hat schon mal 4 Monatsgehälter für mich rausgeschalgen. Betina Guckes aus und in Tübingen. Wir grüßen uns heute noch und freuen uns, wenn man sich sieht.  http://www.anwaltskanzlei-guckes.de/kanzlei.html
Wie gesagt, ich warte jetzt erstmal auf das Kündigungsschreiben.
Mir wurden in deisem Betrieb von Anfang an Steine in den Weg gelegt, aber nur durch diese Weiber... Mit all den Jungs und Herren, hatte ich nicht einmal auch nur ein einziges Problem! Und ich möchte das auch so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. 

Ich habe viel Tee zuhause und warte ab 

Danke, ihr macht mir Mut!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (2. April 2010)

....habe im dezember meine job von selbst geschmissen  weil ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten hab (altenpflege . mobbing unter den kollegen ohn  ende - wirklich böse worte .... und ich bin da sehr aufbrausend , lass mir nix gefallen - war echt schlimm) .hab nach 6 wochen was anderes gefunden und heute bin ich froh , dass ich es so  gemacht hab . am anfang ist man noch unsicher .. aber du findest sicher was neues . mach dich nicht verrückt !! ach ja - und dei zeit zum biken hab ich gut genutzt  
p.s. wenn du - wie ich auch - einne rechtsschutz hast , würd ich den auch in anspruch nehmen ... zumindest beratunsgespräch . viel glück !!! gruss, kati


----------



## corsa (6. April 2010)

Was suchst den für nen Job. 
Vielleicht kann das Forum ja auch helfen.


----------



## Fie (7. April 2010)

Das ist natürlich auch eine Idee.

Ich suche einen Job als LKW-Fahrerin, am liebsten Baustelle oder Kieslaster. Kein Fernverkehr, da Alleinerziehend.

Die Hoffnung und so, näch?

Danke sehr!


----------



## Honigblume (7. April 2010)

Hast du schon bei meinestadt.de geschaut? Ab und an ist auch mal was Gescheites drin, also keine Zeitarbeit.

Drück dir die Daumen, daß du schnell wieder was findest. Solche Zwangspausen sind schrecklich.


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2010)

Das blöd und tut mir leid :-(

Zu allem anderen kann ich mich meinen Vorrednerinnen nur anschließen, fritslos is immer schnell gebrüllt, hilfsweise fristgerecht (da würds wohl mit den 14 Tagen fast wieder passen, kenn aber Deinen Vetrag nicht) wirds wohl werden. Kündigungsschutzklage würde ich sicherheitshalber trotzdem einreichen (wird ja vom Amt im Zweifelsfall auch abgefragt "Wieso, weshalb haben sie keine Schutzklage erhoben, bla bla)

Du bist Brummi-Fahrerin? Ist ja stark 

Ich hoff, das Du bald was Neues findest, is ne harte Branche schätz ich mal!


----------



## Fie (7. April 2010)

Ja klar kenne ich, aber die Meisten sind dann doch Arbeitsvermittler und das geht mal gar nicht.

Im Prinzip kommt man nur noch mit Vitamin B unter und dass dann auch mit ganz ganz viel Glück!

Danke sehr!


----------



## Vogelsberger (7. April 2010)

Mal kleiner männlicher Einwand:
Warum nicht das Suchspektrum erweitern auf Paketzustellung, kein Fernverkehr,eher regional, teilweise sogar auf Selbstständigenbasis machbar,das man das eigene Auto her nimmt, geschickt finanziell gemacht steht dann halt der praktische Kombi im Hof, der zu 80-90% steuerlich abgeschrieben wird, privat nutzbar ist und freiberufliche Paketzustellung ist,bis auf die 9 uhr dinger eigentlich eine nette Sache bezüglich der Zeiteinteilung.
Morgens ebend Geschäftssachen zustellen, Privatleute nachmittags,etc.

Aber Angestellt geht das eben auch und vom Geld her dürfte es keine gravierenden Unterschiede geben unterstelle ich mal.

Mir fällt sogar noch spontan der Zigarettenautomataufsteller ein der regional Personal hat,welches die Automaten auffüllt,Geld raus holt und etwas wartet,defekte Kartenleser tauschen,verklemmte Münzen im Geldschacht rausholen....einen Elektro Meister brauchts dafür eigentlich nicht,nur ein bissl Hirn.

Einfach mal eingefahrene Spuren verlassen und das Spektrum erweitern,
und überlegen was sonst noch geht, vielleicht machts ja letztlich sogar mehr Spass und man hat schneller was neues und evtl gleiches oder gar etwas mehr Geld.


----------



## Fie (7. April 2010)

Wenn ich dir jetzt meinen Lebenslauf hier rein kopiere, dann sollte sofort erkennbar sein, dass mein erweitertes Spektrum hier jeglichen Rahmen sprengen würde!

Danke für´s Interesse!


PS. ich habe sogar ein angemeldetes Gewebe, aber nicht für Paketdienst...


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir jetzt meinen Lebenslauf hier rein kopiere, dann sollte sofort erkennbar sein, dass mein erweitertes Spektrum hier jeglichen Rahmen sprengen würde!
> 
> Danke für´s Interesse!
> 
> ...



Komm ersma zur Ruhe  Bringt grad eh nix, sich den Kopf zu matschen denk ich.


----------



## Fie (7. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Komm ersma zur Ruhe  Bringt grad eh nix, sich den Kopf zu matschen denk ich.



Wenn das nur so einfach wäre. Mir klingen ständig die letzten Worte meines Chefs im Ohr. Diesen Monat bekomme ich noch rum, schaffe ich es bis dahin nicht, bleibt mir nur der Gang zum Job-Center. Und ich weiß, was mich dann wieder erwartet...

Danke, ich versuche es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Wenn das nur so einfach wäre. Mir klingen ständig die letzten Worte meines Chefs im Ohr. Diesen Monat bekomme ich noch rum, schaffe ich es bis dahin nicht, bleibt mir nur der Gang zum Job-Center. Und ich weiß, was mich dann wieder erwartet...
> 
> Danke, ich versuche es!



Ich weiss, es ist aus meiner Position gut geklug********rt...aber rational betrachtet, es ändert nix an der Tatsache, ob mit oder ohne Hirn matern. Und ich kann mir vorstellen....ich bin ja selbst Alleinerziehend, man hat schon genug zu fighten, das muss dann nicht auch noch sein.

Ich drück Dir jedenfalls alle Daumen, die ich habe


----------



## Speedbullit (8. April 2010)

muellerschubert schrieb:


> krass. geht definitiv nicht mit einer probezeit von pauschal 12 monaten.



Sorry das ist falsch, Tatsache ist, dass weder gesetzlich noch durch die Rechtsprechung eine bestimmte (Höchst-)Dauer vorgeschrieben ist. Allerdings gibt § 622 BGB einen Hinweis darauf, dass der Gesetzgeber eine Dauer von sechs Monaten im Normalfall für angemessen hält.

In § 622 Abs. 3 BGB heißt es nämlich: Während einer vereinbarten Probezeit, längstens für die Dauer von sechs Monaten, kann das Arbeitsverhältnis mit einer Frist von zwei Wochen gekündigt werden. 

Je nach "Erprobungsbedürfnis" können aber sechs Monate zu kurz oder zu lang sein. Je komplizierter der Job, desto länger darf die Probezeit sein. Das LAG Rheinland-Pfalz hält sogar die einvernehmliche Verlängerung einer sechsmonatigen Probezeit um weitere sechs Monate für zulässig (LAG Rheinland-Pfalz, Urteil v. 25.1.1999, Az.: 2 (4) Sa 1139/98). In manchen Tarifverträgen ist die Dauer der Probezeit - meist in Form einer Höchstgrenze - geregelt.

Auch kann ein befristetes Arbeitsverhältnis für 12 Monate zur Erprobung eingegangen werden.

Sofer Du noch keine 6 Monate beschäftigt bist stehen Dir auch nicht die Rechte des Kündigungsschutzgesetzt zu. Sprich die Kündigung ist nicht auf ihre soziale Rechtfertigung hin zu prüfen.

Allerdings könntest Du anführen, dass die Kündigung gegen das Maßregelverbot verstößt oder vielleicht liegt ein Verstoß gegen das AGG vor. Konsequenz Schadenersatz, was gegebenenfalls das Verhandlen einen Abfindung erleichtert.

Abschließend noch, auch vor dem Arbeitsgericht hat derjenige der verliert die Gerichtskosten zu tragen. Lediglich die Anwaltskosten sind von jeder Partei, zumindest in der ersten Instanz, selbst zu tragen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. April 2010)

Wir reden hier sicher nicht von durch die besonderen Anforderung des Jobs gerechtfertigten 12 Monaten Probezeit, die durch Gesetzgeber und Rechtsprechung abgesichert wären. und vom AGG (die "Farbe Lila" unter den Juristen) ganz sicher nicht. Eher wohl von einer Befristung, deren rechtmäßiges Zustandekommen ich genauer prüfen würde. Mir erscheint die fristlose Kündigung als der Knackpunkt, weniger die Kündigung als solche. Sorry, aber ich kann hier auch schöne Juristenreden schwingen, die aber hier, wo hauptsächlich Laien lesen, unter Umständen zu Missverständnissen führen.


----------



## Fie (8. April 2010)

Ich werde die Sache auf sich beruhen lassen! Auch wenn mein Chef zum Schluß noch Lügen gegen mich benutzt hat, wie ich heute morgen erfahren habe. Dafür ist mir meine Energie zu wertvoll, die brauch ich grad für mich ganz alleine! Es reicht mir völlig aus, es ich die Wahrheit verbreite!

Danke für euren Zuspruch, der kommt an und kann ich gut gebauchen!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## swe68 (8. April 2010)

Fie, auch wenn es für Dich eine zusätzliche Belastung ist - ich würde es auf jeden Fall weiter verfolgen.
Und wenn Dein Ex-Chef Lügen gegen Dich benutzt hast, musst Du es gerade tun. So etwas kann Deiner ganzen Zukunft schaden.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. April 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Fie, auch wenn es für Dich eine zusätzliche Belastung ist - ich würde es auf jeden Fall weiter verfolgen.
> Und wenn Dein Ex-Chef Lügen gegen Dich benutzt hast, musst Du es gerade tun. So etwas kann Deiner ganzen Zukunft schaden.



Oooch, wenn er ihr ein gutes Zeugnis ausstellt...


----------



## Fie (8. April 2010)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob ich überhaupt ein Zeugnis bekomme...

Aber wie schon geschrieben, ich habe dafür gesorgt, dass die Wahrheit in Umlauf gebracht wird!


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. April 2010)

Kein Grund aggressiv zu werden, wenn du natürlich weißt wo und wie sollte es ja kein Thema sein, es laß sich aber bisher nicht so,als eher etwas gegenteilig.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. April 2010)

Du hast auf jeden Fall Anspruch auf ein wohlwollendes Zeugnis! Was auch immer "wohlwollend" heißen mag. Da solltest du auf jeden Fall nachfragen. Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall auch die Daumen, dass du schnell was findest. Dass du auch die Blutsauger von Zeitarbeitsfirmen nicht unterstützen magst, finde ich super, ich würde auch nie für so eine Firma arbeiten. Eigentlich sollte sich m.M.n. jeder weigern, für eine Zeitarbeitsfirma zu arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (8. April 2010)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Kein Grund aggressiv zu werden, wenn du natürlich weißt wo und wie sollte es ja kein Thema sein, es laß sich aber bisher nicht so,als eher etwas gegenteilig.



Aggressiv, ist bei mir was anderes!

Aber wir sind ja im Ladies-only und niemand hat auch nur ansatzweise bis dahin Aggressivität wahrgenommen! Ist das ein männliches Problem, wenn Frauen sich wehren?


----------



## Fie (8. April 2010)

@ Pfadfinderin

ich warte erst mal ab, was da noch kommt. Wie gesagt, meine Wahrheit ist im Umlauf und das von den richtigen Leuten!

Danke Dir!


----------



## swe68 (8. April 2010)

Ich würde so spontan nichts gegen Zeitarbeitsfirmen sagen.
Für mich und auch für ein paar Bekannte war Zeitarbeit mal ein Sprungbrett zum  ersten "richtigen" Arbeitgeber. 

Aber egal, das ist hier nicht Thema.

Fie, wenn Du keine weiteren Schritte unternehmen willst, dann sorge dafür, dass Du ein gutes Zeugnis bekommst. 
Es geht auch um Deine Zukunft - ein potentieller Arbeitgeber wird eher dem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber glauben schenken, als dem, was ihn gerüchteweise zur Wahrheit erreicht.
Es ist leider so, dass Leute, denen der Ruf anhängt, im Betrieb "Stunk" zu machen, schlechte Chancen haben. Und die Wahrheit dahinter interessiert niemanden, wenn sie nicht belegt ist.
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Du hast auf jeden Fall Anspruch auf ein wohlwollendes Zeugnis!



Leider aber in der Probezeit nicht auf ein sog. qualifiziertes...    Wobei das manchmal besser sein kann, weil das besser erklärbar ist als ein "schlechtes" ausführlich formuliertes Zeugnis.


----------



## apoptygma (8. April 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich würde so spontan nichts gegen Zeitarbeitsfirmen sagen.
> Für mich und auch für ein paar Bekannte war Zeitarbeit mal ein Sprungbrett zum  ersten "richtigen" Arbeitgeber.



Kenn ich ebenso! Es gibt in der Branche schwarze wie auch weisse Schafe


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. April 2010)

Zeitarbeit ist auch für Akademiker eine oftmals gute Alternative. Die Verträge entsprechen denen, die auch Festangestellte erhalten, lediglich beim Gehalt (und beim Einsatzort, also den Fahrzeiten) muss man Abstriche machen. Ich kenne eigentlich keine wirklichen Negativbeispiele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. April 2010)

Wenn ich mit abgeschlossenem Studium 12 â¬ / Std. bekomme, dann grenzt das an Sklaverei und hat nix mehr mit qualifiziertem Job zu tun. FÃ¼r mich jedenfalls ein no-go. Und letzen Endes steht man wieder genausoschnell auf der StraÃe wenn nicht noch schneller, und eine Abfindung kann man sich auch in die Haare schmieren. Blutsauger, jawoll! FÃ¼r das Geld geh ich dann lieber putzen, da hab ich freie Zeiteinteilung. Da muss ich ja noch Geld mitbringen, um so einen Job zu machen.


----------



## Fie (8. April 2010)

8,50â¬ Brutto habe ich bekommen. Wenn ich nicht nebenher noch putzen gehen wÃ¼rde, hÃ¤tte ich ganz schlechte Karten. Aber alleine vom Putzen kann ich mich grad nicht ernÃ¤hren, wÃ¼rde hinten und vorne nicht reichen und versichert wÃ¤re ich auch nicht. WÃ¤re es in Deutschland so, dass man soviele 400â¬ Jobs haben kÃ¶nnte wie man schafft, dann hÃ¤tte ich 4 StÃ¼ck. Aber auch dann bin ich nicht richtig versichert.

Ranstadt bat mir mal eine Stelle an. Mein Gehalt hÃ¤tte damals 1300 *DM* Netto betragen, davon bekÃ¤me Ranstadt dann 300 *DM*. Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Fachkraft und ich weiÃ nicht, wie das heute ist, aber das schreckt mich immer wieder von Zeitarbeitungsfirmen ab. Auch was die Medien berichten, da wird mir Ã¼bel!


----------



## Speedbullit (10. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kann hier auch schöne Juristenreden schwingen, die aber hier, wo hauptsächlich Laien lesen, unter Umständen zu Missverständnissen führen.



Zu Missverständnissen dürften wohl eher die Aussagen der Laien "ein Probezeit länger als 6 Monate ist nicht möglich" etc führen.


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2010)

Zeitarbeitsfirma ist nicht gleich Zeitarbeitsfirma. Ich kenne mehrere Beispiele - allerdings alles studierte Leute - die über Zeitarbeit entweder feste und gute Stellen gefunden haben oder aber die Flexibilität erhalten konnten, die sie wollten, ohne nur einen Hungerlohn zu bekommen.

Ich weiß, dass das bei ungelernten Kräften und selbst bei Fachkräften, insbesondere im Handwerk bzw. vielen Lehrberufen anders aussieht. Da sollte man die Gehälter aber auch nicht vergleichen, weil die Spanne auch in Festanstellung groß ist.

Bei uns in der Gegend kann man auch als Reinigungskraft in Festanstellung, also versichert arbeiten und bekommt verhältnismäßig viel Stundenlohn - im Vergleich zu anderen ungelernten Jobs. Aus diesem Grund machen das auch Studenten, die sich selbst finanzieren müssen, teils recht gern.

Das mit dem Versichern ist aber auch eine Crux, da kenn ich auch einige, die damit zu knapsen haben. 

Trotzdem lasse ich mir die Einstellung nicht nehmen, dass man immer was findet, wenn man sucht, flexibel ist, nicht aufgibt und sich nicht auf faule Deals einlässt. Damit bin ich immer über die Runden gekommen - und ich habe schon sehr viele unterschiedlichste Arbeiten gemacht, meist Nebenjobs, zum Teil auch Vollzeit. 

Von daher wünsche ich allen Betroffenen viel Mut, Ideenreichtum und Schläue im Umgang mit Ämtern und Ärgernissen sonstiger Art!


----------



## Blauer Vogel (11. April 2010)

Hier hätte ich einen Link zu einer Jobsuchmaschine: www.kimeta.de. Wenn man die PLZ eingibt und den Suchbegriff freilässt erscheinen Massen von Jobs. Wenn man jeden Tag die neu hinzugekommenen durchschaut, dürfte das nicht so viel Arbeit machen. Wenn man einen Suchbegriff eingibt wird der gesamte Anzeigentext durchsucht, nicht nur die Überschrift.

Die Sache mit dem Zeugnis, da könntest du dir selber was schreiben und dann den Chef fragen, ob er den Text so übernehmen kann. Das habe ich auch schon öfter gemacht. Wenn es nicht übertrieben gut ist, wird er vermutlich froh sein, dass er keine Arbeit damit hat. 

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück bei der Jobsuche.


----------

